# Finally a scarf that will not curl and reversible



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.cometosilver.com/patterns/palindrome.htm

Enjoy.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Very attractive! I think I would make it a it a little wider, though. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks. I put it in my notebook. I go along with Goldengate, a little wider but not so thick, but that
depends on where the wearer lives. Helga82


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In a warm climate, it could be done with a fine yarn and largish needles.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely. Thanks for the link.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice ,thank you


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Great scarf. Thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks! Great for my first cable project!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

It's a beautiful scarf! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

That looks easy enough for me(a caveman) to do it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I made this for my teenage granddaughter and she loved it! Thanks for sharing it with others...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Ribbed cables! Looks like fun!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Love the cables! Thank you. Might be my next project.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. I've been looking for reversible cables.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I've made this scarf and it came out nicely.


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Love it thank you & the colors in the yarn they used are great.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link to such a beautiful scarf.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

There really are a great number of scarves that are both reversible and do not roll. Sadly, it often takes a bit of trial and error to find them.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Lovely pattern. Thank you.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> http://www.cometosilver.com/patterns/palindrome.htm
> 
> Enjoy.


I have made this one. It turns out lovely!


----------

